# Summer's Toooo Today!:) Happy Birthday!



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

She turned 2 today. I gave her a new ball this morning. It's a squeaker she played with that thing for 2 hours. Later, she get a frozen 2 pound knuckle bone. 

During the "hard times" with her, I always had the thought, it will be all better when she's 2 (grown up). We still have some things to work out but we survived the pup years and I'm very happy to have her in my life. She seems pretty happy too Who says dogs don't smile! She grinned from ear to ear when I gave her her ball B-Day present.:laugh2:


----------



## Mudypoz (Mar 3, 2016)

Happy Birthday Summer! She sure is pretty


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

It's kind of sad to see the puppy go, but so nice to have an adult dog! Happy birthday Summer!


----------



## Strikker (Dec 2, 2015)

Happy Birthday Summer!


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Happy Birthday Summer!!


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

:birthday:


Happy 2nd Birthday to the beautiful Summer!!


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Happy Birthday Summer!

You are a beautiful young lady.


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

Happy Birthday, pretty girl!!


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Happy Birthday! She's a looker!!!!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy 2nd Birthday Summer. Sounds like your having a great birthday. Enjoy your day pretty girl.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

THANK YOU EVERYONE!:smile2: WOOF! THAT BONE SURE WAS YUMMY:grin2:


----------



## Besketball (Apr 27, 2016)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Wow 2 years old! Happy birthday Pretty girl!!!!


----------



## tervlover (Mar 6, 2015)

Happy Birthday Summer. Who could resist that beautiful face:grin2:


----------

